# 10 Most Dangerous Turtles In The World -fascinating



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2021)

That was interesting!  Thanks HD


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That was interesting!  Thanks HD


you're welcome.. did you see the snapping turtle.. wow!! A melon and pinapple in a split second, half eaten


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

This guy was pretty dangerous when I was about 10


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

I think the moral is:
Don't try to feed a turtle who is half your size or larger!

 

Thanks, Holly.  Animals and wildlife are always interesting.


----------



## Devi (Aug 20, 2021)

That was very interesting — thanks!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

You have your own special way of saying things,  @PamfromTx


----------

